

Ashton Kutcher first to reach 1 million in Twitter battle with CNN - mcav
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/04/17/ashton.cnn.twitter.battle/index.html

======
varun
The race in real-time link: [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/04/16/ashton-
kutcher-vs-c...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/04/16/ashton-kutcher-vs-
cnn-twi_n_187835.html)

Oprah hasn't even tweeted once and already has about 60,000 followers!

------
vorador
Does this kind of link deserve a place on hn ?

